# First time pistol owner questions!



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Going to be a first time gun owner that I’m going to purchase for target shooting at the range. The wife and I are retired and have no others living with us. I’m going to buy a Ruger 22 caliber pistol and wounding if I should but some sort of case to store it in, in the house? Cable lock through the chamber? We have a full unfinished basement but guess the humidity would not be good for it so it should be upstairs on a closed shelf or something? Ammo stores in a container also not in the basement?

And, what’s best for transporting to the range? Virginia law states it should be in a container of some sort or in the glove box or console when having it in a vehicle.

I’ve never had a pistol before so safety and security with this is paramount, not to mention that my wife is freaked out about this! Advice on all questions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Well shucks, reads like you ought to do some reading. Good getting-started literature is out there, and some of us can point at it. During the process, you need to 'unfreak' your wife, because otherwise life is going to get complicated.
[I personally can't help much, guns having been a family thing for generations.]


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

First I clean all my firearms using Lucas gun oil and Lucas clp, followed by Mothers Mag Polish.
I store all my firearms in cases with silica gel desiccant packets.
I have firearms that are 40 plus years old and they look like the day I bought them.
I never use locks of any kind.
In Illinois when I go to range, if you don't have ccp the firearm and ammo must be kept separately.
My opinion if wife is not fond of firearms I would tell her where it is kept so she can stay away from it.
Good Luck with your new found hobby.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

wirenut said:


> First I clean all my firearms using Lucas gun oil and Lucas clp, followed by Mothers Mag Polish.
> I store all my firearms in cases with silica gel desiccant packets.
> I have firearms that are 40 plus years old and they look like the day I bought them.
> I never use locks of any kind.
> ...


Thanks, it's all good advice!


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

The one on the upper left will cost you about $20, you can use it at home and to transport.


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

Rickcin, as for your wife, some never get used to guns. Thats just the reality.

I'd suggest alot of dry fire to get her more comfortable with the feel of the gun and the trigger.

Also, reduce the importance of hiting her target for the first few times. Let her get a feel for just shooting it. 

Watch out for her (& your) grip on the gun. A semi auto can give you some "slide bite" if your grip is less than optimum.

When you pick out your gun, think about feel, weight and realize that barrel length makes it less "snappy" and therefore better for a newb.

Both of you should memorize The 4 Rules.

Eye and ear protection is a must.

And lastly, when your shooting, practice taking your finger off the trigger, then taking the gun to a resting position and take a few breaths. Too many try to keep the gun up in the ready position too long, causing the shooter to get tense and tire.

Let us know how you and your wife progress in your journey.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

terdog said:


> Rickcin, as for your wife, some never get used to guns. Thats just the reality.
> 
> I'd suggest alot of dry fire to get her more comfortable with the feel of the gun and the trigger.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response and helpful information! Don't have to be concerned with the wife shooting at the range, she wants absolutely nothing to do with it or even seeing a gun. It all started with me after moving to Virginia and a friend invited me to go to the relatively new range with him to target shoot with his 9 mm pistol. I did it, was pretty good at hitting the target and enjoyed it. Thought it would be a fun thing to do occasionally since I'm retired. 
The gun I could lock up in the house but I think key some ammo around will be a problem with her but I need to keep a minimal amount and figure out where to store it? We have a full basement and I have a construction gang box with double locks but guessing it's not the best area to store ammo since it's always damper in the basement? Other alternative is to buy some each time at the range or a sporting goods store prior to shooting. It would just be nice to have 1000 rounds or so somewhere in the house. BTW, it's going to be a 22 pistol, not a 9mm. Thanks


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

From my experience, I'd stay away from electronic locks. My Gun Vault's electronic lock stopped working after the warranty expired. The manufacturer told me, "Just use the key." I use the 5-button manual lock boxes make by Fort Knox, Am Sec & V-Line.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rickcin said:


> Going to be a first time gun owner that I'm going to purchase for target shooting at the range. The wife and I are retired and have no others living with us. I'm going to buy a Ruger 22 caliber pistol and wounding if I should but some sort of case to store it in, in the house? Cable lock through the chamber? We have a full unfinished basement but guess the humidity would not be good for it so it should be upstairs on a closed shelf or something? Ammo stores in a container also not in the basement?
> 
> And, what's best for transporting to the range? Virginia law states it should be in a container of some sort or in the glove box or console when having it in a vehicle.
> 
> I've never had a pistol before so safety and security with this is paramount, not to mention that my wife is freaked out about this! Advice on all questions would be greatly appreciated!


I would buy a 22 revolver, no buttons, or safeties. Make it simple, less of a freak out experience, then when she's comfortable. 
The next purchase will be easy. 
Gain the trust first. 
She's already freaking , probably , where are you gonna keep this gun lol. 
Get her comfortable 
IMO


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

win231 said:


> From my experience, I'd stay away from electronic locks. My Gun Vault's electronic lock stopped working after the warranty expired. The manufacturer told me, "Just use the key." I use the 5-button manual lock boxes make by Fort Knox, Am Sec & V-Line.


Probably get a simple pistol lock box and use it to transport the pistol to and from the range since it needs to be in an enclosure or in a glove box or console when in a car in Virginia, separate from the ammunition.

I need to figure out where to keep ammo in the house. I have a construction gang box in the basement, which would be perfect except for humidity in the basement?


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

pic said:


> I would buy a 22 revolver, no buttons, or safeties. Make it simple, less of a freak out experience, then when she's comfortable.
> The next purchase will be easy.
> Gain the trust first.
> She's already freaking , probably , where are you gonna keep this gun lol.
> ...


This will probably be my first and last gun and hoping to enjoy some target shooting at the range since I'm retired. Shooting will be a non physical activity for me compared to my biking activities and volunteering weekly at Habitat for Humanity, Trail Building and working in the yard. Keeping pretty busy being retired!


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

Some people seem to be misunderstanding, or maybe its me. The OP's wife isn't worried about shooting the gun, she isn't comfortable with the presence of the gun in her house. OP isn't looking for advice on how to make his wife comfortable shooting, just securing the gun at home so she isn't worried about it. 

Or am I misreading this?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...I need to figure out where to keep ammo in the house...


I have an old, dead refrigerator in our basement, for storing ammunition.
Its insulation and its door seal take care of heat and humidity problems, and it's fireproof.
All I had to do was affix a padlock hasp, and a strong lock, to its door.
And it's too heavy for anyone to tote it up the stairs and out of the house.

BTW: My wife started out not wanting guns in the house, but an attempted home invasion changed her mind. (I stopped the attempt by reaching into my pants pocket, so the guy could see that I was grasping my pistol while I was saying "No!")
Her next step was, "Well, if you have guns in the house, and some of them are loaded, I guess that you'd better teach me how to handle and unload them, in case something happens to you."
And then it was, "Hmmm... This is interesting. They really aren't dangerous unless you handle them wrong"; followed by, "How do you shoot this thing, anyway?"

Now, she can out-shoot me! She is licensed to carry concealed, too.
She has always been athletic and graceful, so she found quick self-defense shooting very easy to learn. All it took was a couple of weeks-worth of dry-fire preparation.
Oh, yeah: And her first gun was a full-size M1911 Government Model in .45 ACP. When she had mastered that, and then all of the other pistols in the house, I turned her loose in a gun shop to choose her own personal weapon.
She decided on a Kel-Tec P-3AT (.380 ACP).


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

chinabald said:


> Some people seem to be misunderstanding, or maybe its me. The OP's wife isn't worried about shooting the gun, she isn't comfortable with the presence of the gun in her house. OP isn't looking for advice on how to make his wife comfortable shooting, just securing the gun at home so she isn't worried about it.
> 
> Or am I misreading this?


 Not correct, I'm always listening and have an open mind for useful information so if there is any advice you could offer, I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have an old, dead refrigerator in our basement, for storing ammunition.
> Its insulation and its door seal take care of heat and humidity problems, and it's fireproof.
> All I had to do was affix a padlock hasp, and a strong lock, to its door.
> And it's too heavy for anyone to tote it up the stairs and out of the house.
> ...


Lockable decommissioned refrig in the basement for ammo storage, that's perfect! I'm sure I'm overthinking this since I'm probably buy ammo as needed and just keep enough for several visits to the range. Can't imagine that ammo would degrade that quickly from humidity so I'll store in a gasketed container in my construction gang box.

Interesting story about your wife, that's unbelievable and must make you feel good that she's open minded and just ran with getting up to speed with shooting. For a multitude of reasons, that I can't really get into, my wife will not warm up to the idea of having a gun in the house much less her shooting it at the range. It just won't ever happen and just accepting the fact that I'm going to own one is a define concession on her behalf, trust me!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rickcin said:


> Not correct, I'm always listening and have an open mind for useful information so if there is any advice you could offer, I'm definitely interested!


chinabald was most likely referring to my post, I was reading into the question when you said your wife was "freaking" lol.
All I could hear was your wife saying where you gonna put the gun?
I don't want to see it. Lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a hoplophobic knee jerk reaction.
I learned that big word from Steve.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

pic said:


> chinabald was most likely referring to my post, I was reading into the question when you said your wife was "freaking" lol.
> All I could hear was your wife saying where you gonna put the gun?
> I don't want to see it. Lol.





pic said:


> chinabald was most likely referring to my post, I was reading into the question when you said your wife was "freaking" lol.
> All I could hear was your wife saying where you gonna put the gun?
> I don't want to see it. Lol.


OK, I understand and I'm on this site to learn and gain information but it's not like my wife will change her mind about guns or even warm up to the thought of me having one. As an example of her thinking, she's already made comments like, I don't want the gun in the house, keep it in the shed!
How funny is that? Might as well dig a hole and keep it underground in a vault! 
Obviously I'm a responsible person with at least half a brain and have managed to keep all of my fingers after years of using power tools and I'm not about to be careless at this point in my life.
It's a big concession her just tolerating the fact that I'm going to own a gun and I reinforce the fact that's it's a 22 for the range, not a 9 mm loaded in the house for personal protection.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

chinabald said:


> Some people seem to be misunderstanding, or maybe its me. The OP's wife isn't worried about shooting the gun, she isn't comfortable with the presence of the gun in her house. OP isn't looking for advice on how to make his wife comfortable shooting, just securing the gun at home so she isn't worried about it.
> 
> Or am I misreading this?


I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

There are many reasonably priced small gun safes. I found the Bulldog Vault at Vance's in Columbus and use it at home bolted to wall. It is big enough for pistols and some ammo. Shop around because there are many to choose from. Just be sure you always secure your firearm. I also just purchased a Cabinet from Walmart the Stack_On 8 Gun cabinet for $85.00 to store ammo. For transporting to range any basic case like a Plano and lockable ammo case will do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...As an example of her thinking, she's already made comments like, I don't want the gun in the house, keep it in the shed!...


Explain to her that "keeping it in the shed" is one of the most dangerous things that you could do with it. Locked-up or not, if it's not under your direct control, it could be stolen (and you'd never know it).

Truly, once you know how to handle a pistol, and are familiar and comfortable with it, the very best and safest place to keep it is...wait for it..._on your person at all times_.
She wouldn't see it (if you keep it concealed, anyway), and it would be right there, where you'd need it, if someone tried to do something bad. (Been there, done something to stop that.)

In the beginning, I made a bargain with my wife: I keep one on my person and under my control, and all of the others go into a safe in the garage.
She agreed to that.
And you already know the rest of the story.
She was very glad that I had had a pistol in my pocket, when the time came.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife was kind of luke warm to my guns in the beginning. Just the other day she asked me to take her to the range and teach her how to safely shoot guns. I asked her which guns she would like to shoot she smiled and replied, "All of them!"
I do love that girl.

GW


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Explain to her that "keeping it in the shed" is one of the most dangerous things that you could do with it. Locked-up or not, if it's not under your direct control, it could be stolen (and you'd never know it).
> 
> Truly, once you know how to handle a pistol, and are familiar and comfortable with it, the very best and safest place to keep it is...wait for it..._on your person at all times_.
> She wouldn't see it (if you keep it concealed, anyway), and it would be right there, where you'd need it, if someone tried to do something bad. (Been there, done something to stop that.)
> ...


I know, imagine keeping a firearm in a shed in your backyard! Obviously not a logical comment. The good news is that she is allowing me to purchase a pistol so that I can enjoy some shooting at the range.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tell her you're king of castle, and hang it from your beds headboard.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

pic said:


> Tell her you're king of castle, and hang it from your beds headboard.


I would definitely be amused, not so much her, she never gets my sarcastic humor and just gets annoyed. I'm use to it by now!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome, First off find a good basic handgun safety course and take it. Next try out as many different handguns as possible to see what you are comfortable with. There are many different types and price gun safe/ storage out . A metal Sentry pistol box can be had for $40.00 with key lock. Ammo storage can be a G.I. style ammo can either metal or plastic just throw in a couple of silicone packets to keep moisture down. Most new handguns these days come in a plastic case that is ideal for transport to and from the range. Read the owners manual several times. Lastly DO NOT attempt to try and change the wife's mind let her come around if she will, it will make home life much easier. Again welcome, and enjoy the world of shooting sports.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Thank you for welcoming me and all of your useful information, especially with the wife!
My main concern is safety and I’m reading and listening to all that’s available on line and from a friend who initially got me started at the range. 
I’ve pretty much decided on a Ruger SR 22 with the longer barrel that’s about 4.5 inches. Plenty of safeties on that pistol and it has stellar ratings and I’ve read that Ruger is a good manufacturer with lots of support and service.
I was even thinking about taking a one on one lesson at the range that’s not inexpensive at around $100 but I’m thinking it might be very worthwhile. Thanks again - Rich


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> ...First off find a good basic handgun safety course and take it...


Here's a useful ploy: Tell your wife that, since there's going to be a gun in the house, _she should take the gun-safety course with you_.
First, she'll learn that guns are dangerous only if mishandled.
Second, she'll learn that you can be trusted with a dangerous device. And so can she.
Third, she will be required to fire a few shots, and she may find out that she likes it.

Demystification usually removes fear.
Fear is an emotion engendered by the unknown, and, after taking a gun-safety class, guns will no longer be an unknown to her.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have an old, dead refrigerator in our basement, for storing ammunition.
> Its insulation and its door seal take care of heat and humidity problems, and it's fireproof.
> All I had to do was affix a padlock hasp, and a strong lock, to its door.
> And it's too heavy for anyone to tote it up the stairs and out of the house.
> ...


Ammo is OK in a fridge. But don't store guns in one.
Because 
♫♫ "Happiness is a warm gun," bang bang choo choo...♫♫


----------

